# Rainbow sherbet og super crop!



## Jeff Arthur (Apr 2, 2022)

Kyle kushman style super crop and plant Chiropractic. She's going to have some call colas.


----------



## Hippie420 (Apr 2, 2022)

Love a Sativa dominant plant. Looking good!


----------



## Jeff Arthur (Apr 2, 2022)

Hippie420 said:


> Love a Sativa dominant plant. Looking good!


Thank you!!!


----------

